# A Few Hamilton Rarities



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's the group shot:










They are, from left to right, a Hamilton Pacermatic, Hamilton Electric Victor, Hamilton Electric "Specturn", and Hamilton Electric white gold Ventura










This Pacermatic is quite rare. Until this one, I had never seen one in person. I bought it from Harleymanstan on a recent trip to Texas. The vast majority of Pacers were electric, and made in great abundance (over 66,000). This watch has a caliber 667 automatic movement.










The Victor isn't particularly rare. Still a nice watch in pretty good shape. It has an engraving from 1962 on the back.










The Hamilton "Specturn" is one of none: Hamilton never made one. This watch combines a solid gold Hamilton Electric Spectra case with an NOS Hamilton Saturn dial. I think the combination is specturnacular!










The white gold case is what really makes this watch unusual. I think Rene Rondeau told me that there were 30 yellow gold Venturas made for every white gold one. I got this one from Harleymanstan as well.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice collection i really like the white gold Ventura


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's the group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are very special.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Pacermatic for me.


----------



## carlt69 (Feb 26, 2010)

Different, but nice, I hope you enjoy them


----------



## Darren Bullock (Mar 23, 2013)

An unusual bunch, look very interesting, nice collection


----------



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

I really love these asymmetrical Hamiltons.

Still, the WG Ventura is the best looking out of the bunch, in my opinion. As far as I remember it has a 14K gold case. Am I right?


----------



## Juan Luis (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful! Great looking WG Ventura and Pacermatic!


----------



## Cheeseboy24 (May 4, 2013)

The new Hamiltons also seem to have that "classic" look for those that don't want an oversized watch


----------



## sleepy (Oct 28, 2012)

A really nice collection, i've been looking for my first hamilton but haven't found it yet.


----------



## ecodrive-nl (May 8, 2013)

great looking watches !


----------

